# World Pastry Forum 2003



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

Held at the Rio Hotel and Casino in Las Vegas. Is anyone going? Did anyone go to last year's forum?


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I heard that it was wonderful.....from the pastry chefs at the demo's I've gone to. I'd LOVE to go!! I'm not sure if I can make it happen.......but it would be auesome.......


----------



## spoons (Nov 10, 2000)

Thinking about going...It was a toss between timing and the ICES(International Cake Exploration Societe)Convention. Also, held at the Rio. July 31-Aug 3.
Would love to go to both.


----------

